# PARANOIA strains



## md.apothecary (Mar 4, 2008)

I want to know what strains cause paranoia?? Strangely enough, these are the strains I want to test/use for an experiment.

I currently have some White Rhino growing, and I've had a few people test a sample of it, and instead of that relaxing feel, everyone seemed to be SUPER energized from it with a head buzz, but at the same time, some of them said they were on the verge of a paranoia state. Anyone know if white rhino is known for causing such effects/paranoia?

The seeds I got were from dr. chronic


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 4, 2008)

Yo Ho md.apothecary,

  Something is wrong about this. I have smoked for boque years, and never have felt paranoid. I wonder if this is brought on by being wound a bit too tight. In a relaxed atmosphere, where there is eats, and drinks, and no chance of getting busted, would a person become paranoid behind some good smoke.?  Somehow I doubt it. Sounds like the setting needs to be altered.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen people kinda "geek out" from smoking strains known for having a higher Sativa % in them because they are used to smoking heavy Indica varities cause they were easier to grow in small operations because of the bushy feature and they have never smoked an "uplifting" type of weed.  And they freaked out because they weren't really couch-locked.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 9, 2008)

Nah, I don't think that was the issue. They smoke all kinds of stuff, but for some reason both of them (on seperate occasions and not even together) were raving about how it really hyped them up. They were hyper and social, but one of the two guys said he felt as if he was on the edge of being paranoid because he was hyped up.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Ak-47 that I grew one summer gave me an uneasy feeling. I have tried a lot of strains and that one is the one that really didn't feel right.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought I should add that everyone that I gave some of it to loved it so it was just me. I grew some G-13 along side it that was really strong but much more relaxing to me. Both were from med co-op clones.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 9, 2008)

someone mentioned that white rhino is a cross between AK47 and a white strain of something. Not sure how accurate that is though... interesting...


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been going through a LOT of stress lately with planning my wedding and all the other stuff life throws at me.  ANyways, for the first time in my life smoking cannabis has been making anxiety worse.  Not sure why... it always just mellowed me out.  It seems like the effects of paranoia are just exacerbated by some strains, if you already have a lot of crap on your mind.  

I'm growing cheese soon.  Hopefully that will knock me out.


----------

